# Zootropo construido por David, del Círculo de Ciencia Amateur



## anilandro (Jul 1, 2009)

Nuestro incansable compañero David ha construido un zootropo que muestra en su web. El link está accesible desde el espacio de Novedades del CCA







http://sites.google.com/site/circuciencia

Saludos a todos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 1, 2009)

El tatarabuelo de la compresion MPEG4


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2009)

Mola


----------

